# Pink Gaboon



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a couple pics of one of my gaboons, i hope you enjoy.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*wow*

thats amazing its almost like a skeleton print down the back of it.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

No snake beats these guys for pure beauty. Fabulous animal, just keep on the right end of him !!


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

Stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

greenvenom said:


> Just a couple pics of one of my gaboons, i hope you enjoy.


Not very nice.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

looks like the patern on my grannys knickers ,puke


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> looks like the patern on my grannys knickers ,puke


He's only put pictures on here because she's gravid. Jumping up and down with excitement he is. What will the bloody babies look like!!!??


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

think the babys will be mind blowing ,in a crapy sort of way


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

southwest vipers said:


> Not very nice.





mattykyuss said:


> looks like the patern on my grannys knickers ,puke





southwest vipers said:


> He's only put pictures on here because she's gravid. Jumping up and down with excitement he is. What will the bloody babies look like!!!??





mattykyuss said:


> think the babys will be mind blowing ,in a crapy sort of way


Wow, is somebody bitter about something?


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Mujician said:


> Wow, is somebody bitter about something?


agree :S


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

whys everyone being so poopy?

very pretty snake, you can see how they blend in so well with the forest floor


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

its because greenvenom has better snakes bar one guy sw vipers in the world than anybody ,and he is so pretty ,and so rich and sexy ,do you want me to carry on


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> its because greenvenom has better snakes bar one guy sw vipers in the world than anybody ,and he is so pretty ,and so rich and sexy ,do you want me to carry on


Thanks Matty. Thats put Greenvenom firmly in his place. Perhaps he'll think twice before he insults our eyes with this standard of quality snake again!!!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i know mate ,i think its ok ,but its pretty low end compared to your collection ,and my sloworms


----------



## Orbiter (Sep 1, 2010)

Do I qualify with my Earthworm his name is "Jim"


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

effin mint gabby mate


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow that is the most gorgreous one I have ever seen!


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

Feel free to post more pics!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Absolute beauty Dougie  And she's gravid? Well f'in' done, i'm chuffed to bits for you.
Al


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

mattykyuss said:


> its because greenvenom has better snakes bar one guy sw vipers in the world than anybody ,and he is so pretty ,and so rich and sexy ,do you want me to carry on


I've read this twice now and the first bit still doesn't make any sense


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Haha this thread is funny!

She's a looker Dougie!


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Thanks Matty. Thats put Greenvenom firmly in his place. Perhaps he'll think twice before he insults our eyes with this standard of quality snake again!!!


Thanks for those that posted positive comments. As for southwest vipers he is only jealous as he has a extremely large collection of crotalus including c willardi and who would be interested in keeping such species? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Moving on here is a couple more photos of her, and a photo of her copulating.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for those that posted positive comments. As for southwest vipers he is only jealous as he has a extremely large collection of crotalus including c willardi and who would be interested in keeping such species? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Moving on here is a couple more photos of her, and a photo of her copulating.

[/QUOTE]
We should let the public decide. What would you all rather keep? A common or garden Gaboon Viper or one of the most spectacular rattlesnakes on Earth. The Southern Ridge-Nose Rattlesnake/ Crotalus willardi meridionalis.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

those rattlers are so stunning mr southwest vipers ,to be honest ,these are so rare and so very pretty ,its a shame that gaboon was said in the same thread and so very slack ,like there is any level of snake that these ridge noses would have to look upto ,we are all not worthy to even see these ,i trust you might take these pics down ,i can see greenvenom sobbing into his empty mug of common kept pets after seeing your 8th wonders


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd rather the gaboon personally ... By a longshot , I don't care which one is more 'rare' the gaboon by fair is deffo more pritty.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

That Gaboon knocks the scaley socks off those Rattlers. 


Gaboon = Pure Win.

Rattler's = Epic Fail.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Is this a whos got the nicer hot?

They are all nice and I understand the I like this sp more but come on guys we all have our own opinion


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> That Gaboon knocks the scaley socks off those Rattlers.
> 
> 
> Gaboon = Pure Win.
> ...


Even if you dont like the C. willardi, have a good look at their photos because it might be the last time you gonna see them unless southwest vipers will breed them in future and decide to sell some


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I appreciate the beauty in all Snakes... all wildlife infact. If you love snakes you love snakes.

I draw the line at man made morphs and runty dwarfs ect.

I prefer to look at and keep bitis, but I definitely see the beauty in those willardi 
If I was to keep every snake I see and admire it would just be complete madness, have to limit myself


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Are some of you people really that dim that you can't see when there is a bit of batter between mates happening!

I agree with Al, all snakes are nice apart from the morphs, which should be put to good use and become king food.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Are some of you people really that dim that you can't see when there is a bit of batter between mates happening!
> 
> I agree with Al, all snakes are nice apart from the morphs, which should be put to good use and become king food.


:2thumb:
Yes, let's clarify... Greenvenom and Southwest are good buddies winding each other up


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Al Hyde said:


> :2thumb:
> Yes, let's clarify... Greenvenom and Southwest are good buddies winding each other up


Ha ha how ironic. I accuse people of being dim then write batter instead of banter.... duh!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Are some of you people really that dim that you can't see when there is a bit of batter between mates happening!
> 
> I agree with Al, all snakes are nice apart from the morphs, which should be put to good use and become king food.


Not all morphs are bad. Here's a couple of pics of my "Ghost" axanthic Red Diamond rattlesnake C. ruber ruber. Born completely randomly from normal parents at my facility last year. I agree with the Royal python morph senario that is blighting the hobby. With the price of Royals in freefall, it will soon be cheaper to feed them rather than rodents to King cobras.
I'm sure Duggy (Greenvenom) will be happy to post some pics of his Royal pythons (hopefully on another forum). He's another one.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I have no problem with naturally occuring 'morphs'. Some of Tom's kaouthia born this year are stunning as-well, it's all the cinny peid whatevers that I can't get over, they all look far worse than the normals. I have no problems with royals, I still have a normal one I got about 4 years ago when I was just getting into snakes. It's staying with me it's whole life as I have a very hard time selling anything, as I am discovering with my Boiga.

I guess I like them up to a point, these corn and royal breeders have just got greedy though.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

For me the Crotalus wins hands down. That C ruber ruber is fantastic. Was this for a normal red adult pairing? Absolute hold back if so.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Herpalist said:


> For me the Crotalus wins hands down. That C ruber ruber is fantastic. Was this for a normal red adult pairing? Absolute hold back if so.


Thanks Herpalist. Yes the ruber was born from a normal red pairing and the difference between it and its siblings could be seen after their firt slough. I bred the same pair again this year but all the babies were normal.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, very unusual and very beautiful.

Heres a pic of my 2010 C Ruber pair. These are very red, even as youngsters.

Cheers

PS. sorry for going off topic to the original poster


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Not all morphs are bad. Here's a couple of pics of my "Ghost" axanthic Red Diamond rattlesnake C. ruber ruber. Born completely randomly from normal parents at my facility last year. I agree with the Royal python morph senario that is blighting the hobby. With the price of Royals in freefall, it will soon be cheaper to feed them rather than rodents to King cobras.
> I'm sure Duggy (Greenvenom) will be happy to post some pics of his Royal pythons (hopefully on another forum). He's another one.


Southwest viper why don't you go and start you own thread instead of hijacking my thread on gaboon vipers. I am sure that there would be a lot of insomniacs interested in looking at photos of your snakes, at least they would be guaranteed a good nights sleep.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*dwa*

:no1: Would really like to know how both of you guys started on DWA species and what the experience is like etc. Both stunning snakes - thanks for delighting - it is a pleasure to know of such fantastic projects... :notworthy: 

By the way - both species are stunners - one for colouration and the other for the sheer beauty of its shape - that head is super - pure stealth and why these top predators are just so classy in their own right.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

KWIBEZEE said:


> :no1: Would really like to know how both of you guys started on DWA species and what the experience is like etc. Both stunning snakes - thanks for delighting - it is a pleasure to know of such fantastic projects... :notworthy:
> 
> By the way - both species are stunners - one for colouration and the other for the sheer beauty of its shape - that head is super - pure stealth and why these top predators are just so classy in their own right.


Thanks for the kind words. Me and Duggy have been friends for about 17 years and both kept a variety of snakes over that period and progressed to keeping venomous snakes years ago. We have quite different collections, Dugg has a mix of viperids and a moderate amount of mambas (d. viridis) and I have a large collection of crotalids and viperids. My main focus is on rattlesnakes from Mexico, of which I have 6 pairs of separate species and a large amount of snake from Arizona and the southwest USA. Also some African adders (bitis) and a few other species. Dugg tends to keep the cheap stuff. Nice looking, but commonly available. 
As an investor in the hobby, I believe I have a moral obligation to try to keep, study and propagate rarer and more challenging species and not to keep specimens just because they look nice. Unlike Duggy.
There you go Dugg, you can have your thread back now!


----------



## chondropython (Mar 22, 2008)

In my honest opinion the Gabbi is a much nicer looking snake than probably ANY rattler (jmho)


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*face to face.*

Thanks for the reply. I am most keen on obtaining a few snakes - not neccessarily DWA's - now that I have my own place and that I am nearing 40. I have good intention to travel to a few places too in the world that have native venomous snakes and in all probability I am certain to come face to face with one or two. I really have to gain some experience but think that it would be a good lesson to one day team up on a course which specialises in the such and take it from there. Knowledge is priceless and if there is a price tag to pay then so be it. I'm not being bias but really it is my opiniuon most DWA are for an elite and on good grounds too. A local counil found two escapee pythons last year - one at 6ft and the other near as large. They were found in a youth-park which is in constant use too !!! Very different spin on things if they had been any DWA.
My Popa used to have rattlesnakes - they were quite common as a boy he told me - but that was in the late 1930's in the MiddleEast etc.

Again thanks... All such photos are always a pleasure to view.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> As an investor in the hobby, I believe I have a moral obligation to try to keep, study and propagate rarer and more challenging species and not to keep specimens just because they look nice. Unlike Duggy.
> There you go Dugg, you can have your thread back now!


LOL! 
Trust me ... if I could get my hands on and afford parviocula and worthingtoni


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> LOL!
> Trust me ... if I could get my hands on and afford parviocula and worthingtoni


Hi Al, I may well be getting some Paviocular in the new year. I've seen them a few times now and the paternation and colour can be quite variable, so I only want good quality specimens. I was thinking about some Mangshans but Tom is investing in that area. Also the Parviocular are more "in keeping" with the rest of my collection. The Worthingtoni are available occassionaly, and were captive bred in Europe this year. The babies were 800 euros a pair, and not feeding. 
Good luck Al. Speak soon.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## buckers11 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can see the beauty in both snakes but I can also appreciate that the C.willardi are only really available to someone that maybe owns a casino :whistling2: Where as poor Greenvenom obviously works every hour god sends to keep a very nice collection :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

lol! Nice one guys, good to see you all have a healthy respect for each other ntm a good sense of humor!

We all have our favourite genus, Bitis and Crotalus definately being up there with the most popular, beautiful and fascinating of venomous snakes kept in captivity.

However, personally I would love to see the Bothrops (Lanceheads) genus really take a grip on our hobby in this country and the many truly wonderful species become better understood and more widely available.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

That is one beautiful snake so beautiful in fact it's now my wallpaper, I can only imagine what she would look like in the flesh :gasp:.
The ridge-noses are really quite nice but I personally prefer the Gabby.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gaboon does it for me, they always have done!



Al Hyde said:


> LOL!
> Trust me ... if I could get my hands on and afford* parviocula* and worthingtoni


If only!!! :gasp: I'll have to stick to drooling over Viperkeepers!! : victory:


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

The only snake that would truly impress me is a genuine Dendroaspis polylepis!:flrt:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

bikenut said:


> The only snake that would truly impress me is a *genuine* Dendroaspis polylepis!:flrt:


I have a angusticeps that paints it face, that's not good enough?


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

oh wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

beautifull,damn!


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for looking and for some of your interesting comments that has been left. At this moment in time she is still being copulated by 2 males, the lightest male seems to be the more dominant one. I hope I haven't insulted southwest vipers and mattykyuss eyes with this standard of quality snake again, if so:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## londoner85 (Jan 4, 2010)

That Gaboon is absolutely stunning. I prefer it to the Rattle Snake.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

not looking ,it hurts ,tears ,tears ,help ,have a good new year greenvenom ,snake is ok :lol2:


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning!


----------

